# Tessellated I - my simple technical drawing, coloured artfully



## Peter Dow (Dec 25, 2012)

View a larger scale version of Tessellated I

A tessellation of a capital "I" shape employing the colours of the spectrum which I created using Paint.NET the free image and photo editing software which runs on Windows.

*The "I" Shape.*
The "I" shape is square in proportions, with the vertical column one third the width of the square by design. The thickness of the base and top of the "I" are the same thickness and consequently have to be one quarter of the height of the square to tessellate in this precise fashion. The shape of the "I" I arrived at during consideration of one of my engineering design projects.

*The Colours.*
My use of the colours of the spectrum, half of the "I"s Red-Orange-Yellow and the other half Green-Blue-Purple, and the black lines to define the outline of the "I"s was directly inspired from a work of art I found on DeviantArt website, named "Colorful Tessellation" by ~TheShadowRider123, Cori Davis of the United States of America. This work of art is dedicated to Cori with my thanks for the inspiration her work gave me.

Using Paint.NET I was able to add what I would describe as a "metallic texture" to the colours, although the program function I used is called "Effects - Distort - Dent" by Paint.NET's menus.

This version of the work has my own watermark added.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 25, 2012)

Are you an Illini fan?

FIGHTINGILLINI.COM // THE OFFICIAL HOME OF UNIVERSITY OF ILLINOIS ATHLETICS


----------



## Peter Dow (Dec 25, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Are you an Illini fan?
> 
> FIGHTINGILLINI.COM // THE OFFICIAL HOME OF UNIVERSITY OF ILLINOIS ATHLETICS


I checked out your link and found out why you asked.






Sorry no I am not really a basketball fan, of any team. Also I've never been to Illinois or to any US state.

I do have a basketball but I use it purely as an aid to physical exercise, throwing it around in an Aberdeen, Scotland park when the weather is nice. I don't shoot hoops.

Oh, I see the website is for American football as well - the website is for the University-organised teams of many sports I see. I'm not a fan of Scottish universities, the way they are organised under the kingdom because they kicked me out of the universities in Aberdeen like a dog with no free speech even to complain because the Queen's courts threatened to jail me for life for speaking out and protesting about the unjust way they booted me out.

Peter Dow's legal and political battles with Scottish university mismanagement

Well it must be nice for you Americans to want to cheer your universities on. I just want a republican army to bring about a republican revolution, get rid of the Queen and her judges so we can get freedom to condemn the mismanagement of our universities.

I think the people who mismanage Scottish universities are scum. I hate them. I rather have them arrested than cheer their teams on. I would not fight for them - I would fight against them - using all necessary means, including an army, if we had a people's army instead of a Queen's army that cares nothing for our freedoms. Our university managers are the enemy of the rights and freedoms of the people. This is my view though most Scots are not so disillusioned as I.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm just being facetious. 

That is a nice bit of art. 

Back to facetious... are you related to Tony Dow?


----------



## Peter Dow (Dec 25, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm just being facetious.


Two can play at that game.



Mr. H. said:


> That is a nice bit of art.


Thanks! 



Mr. H. said:


> Back to facetious... are you related to Tony Dow?


No but Condi is my mammy. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9CeyMM6KaQ]Condi is my Mammy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pbel (Dec 26, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Are you an Illini fan?
> 
> FIGHTINGILLINI.COM // THE OFFICIAL HOME OF UNIVERSITY OF ILLINOIS ATHLETICS



Hey, just turn it 90 degrees and the artwork becomes an H from an I...


----------



## Peter Dow (Dec 26, 2012)

pbel said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Are you an Illini fan?
> ...



Indeed, Cori Davis's work from where I got the idea for the colour scheme has her work in the H orientation. Easily done.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 26, 2012)

Why do you have the image watermarked?


----------



## Peter Dow (Dec 26, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Why do you have the image watermarked?


I'd like to ensure that those who see it can determine that I am the artist easily enough.
I'd like to get the credit for my own art.


----------



## Peter Dow (Dec 29, 2012)

Tessellated I in Steel





View larger version of Tessellated I in Steel 1800 x 800

Representing a surface of "I"-shaped steel tiles or an embossed "I" tessellation pattern in a steel sheet. Produced using Paint.NET.

The "I" shape is of square proportions, the column of the I being one third of the width of the square and the top and the base one quarter of the height of the square.

I note that Imageshack has stopped serving the first "Tessellated I" image I posted here. Here it is again served from another host.







And here's a version at 66% colour saturation


----------

